# Roth IRAs and the UK



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

So I have been told that the UK will not tax Roth withdrawals. What about internal gains as it grows? The reason I ask is because I found out that HMRC does not consider the gains within a Canadian RRSP to be tax-deferred, so now I'm worried about how they see the Roth.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

Stargazer said:


> So I have been told that the UK will not tax Roth withdrawals. What about internal gains as it grows?


They're fine. From the horse's mouth:


> *IRAs: Year 2003/04 et seq.*
> ... The important point to note is that income will no longer be assessable in the UK on the basis of income arising within the IRA.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent, thank you!


----------

